# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Në çfarë "bote" jetojmë?

## the admiral

Ne çfare Bote jetojme?







Qellimi i temes mund te jete diskutimi per:

_arsyen e kesaj gjendjeje te mjeruar, 
_roli i vendeve te zhvilluara,
_ rendesia qe i kushtojne mediat etj, etj.

----------


## Ksanthi

Cte them jane ikona shokuese .
Kjo bote eshte shume e padrejte .Disa njerez nuk dine se ku ti vene parate dhe disa te tjere vdesin per te ngrene.E keqja eshte se ata qe kane duan ti shtojne .Po te mos egzistonte ne kete bote egoizmi nuk do kishte fenomene te tilla.

----------


## broken_smile

> nisi aq para sa kam mundesi dhe çdo vit nis rroba qe nuk i perdor me. po ti?
> 
> qellimi i temes mund te jete diskutimi per:
> arsyen e kesaj gjendjeje te mjeruar, roli i vendeve te zhvilluara, rendesia qe i kushtojne mediat etj etj.
> ka pak gjera per te diskutuar mbi kete teme????????????


une konkretisht nuk bej asgje per momentin; te mendoj qe jam rehat ketu ne shtepine time, me pc perpara dhe duke pire nje pije freskuese, duke kaluar nga nje teme ne tjetren, duke e ditur qe kur flitet per kete ceshtje te shkon mendja vetem per momentin apo kur shikon keto foto ose video ne tv, por pastaj cdo gje kalon harrese sepse egoizmi i njeriut nuk ka fund... te mendoj qe te dergoje thjesht nje shume parashe ose rroba te perdorura sic thua ti, pa e ditur si jetojne realisht keta njerez, pa shkuar asnjehere ne keto vende..nuk e di por mua kjo me duket hipokrizi..nje akt thjesht sa per te lare ndergjegjen.

E ke menduar ndonjehere sa njerez ka si ti qe dergojne leke? po pse atehere me gjithe keto bamiresi ky vend nuk po gezon asnje ndryshim per me mire?

----------


## the admiral

> E ke menduar ndonjehere sa njerez ka si ti qe dergojne leke? po pse atehere me gjithe keto bamiresi ky vend nuk po gezon asnje ndryshim per me mire?


po tallesh apo çfare??? se leke dergohen? sa njerez njeh ti qe dergojne para apo diçka tjeter? une vetem 3-4.
e di numrin e njerezve qe jetojne ne kete gjendje?
ti pret te shohesh ndryshim per shkak te ketyre ndihmave???

problemi eshte se ato njerez shfrytezohen nga vendet e pasura. shfrytezohen tej mase dhe mungesa e informacionit per kete qeshtje eshte shume e madhe. 
as nuk shihet gje ne tv per lufterat civile atje. 
ndersa kur flitet per iranin per irakun apo afganistanin, edhe nese pjedhe ndonjeri e ke ne faqe te pare...

fajin kryesore per kete gjendje e ka europa dhe amerika...

----------


## Kinney

une personalisht derdh nje shume çdo muaj per femijet e afganistanit, nuk e zgjodha une afganistanin po me kane komunikuar qe parate e mia atje shkojne.
Eshte nje shume modeste(fundja une nuk jam pasanik) po sikur te gjithe te derdhnin kaq para do ishte tej mase e mjaftueshme.

----------


## maryp

> e di e di. nuk te keqkupetova.
> desha te  te thoja qe parate qe dorgohen atje jane vetem grimca. grimca dhe asgje me shume.


parate qe jepen ne bamiresi dhe ndihmat jane te shumta, aq sa me siguri sikur tu arrin te gjitha keto njerezit do kishin nje jete te denje, por fakti eshte qe keto para nuk u arrijne kurre atyre, atyre u arrije vetem grimcat ... sa shoqata te ashtuaquajtura humanitare jane pasuruar mbi kurrizin e varferise????
shembull konkret: rrobet e perdorura qe shiten kudo ne treg, perse ka nje treg te tille??? ato rrobe jepen ne bamiresi..

----------


## s0ni

Mekatin me te madh e bejne ato prinder qe pjellin kur nuk kane mundesine ti rrisin femijet.

----------


## the admiral

> parate qe jepen ne bamiresi dhe ndihmat jane te shumta, aq sa me siguri sikur tu arrin te gjitha keto njerez do kishin nje jete te denje..


po ndryshimin nuk e bejne organizatat humanitare jo.
ndryshimin e bejne parate e nisura nga qeverite e vendeve te pasura.
çfare ndihme i dergojne ketyre vendeve amerika dhe europa???
asgje te konsiderueshme. vetem i rrjepin çdo dite e me shume.
blejne pasurite e nentokshme te afrikes dhe paguajne me arme te cilat ja japin rebeleve te ndryshem.
keto gjera nuk dihen.

nuk dihen rolet e multinazionaleve neper tere afriken...
teodoro obiang nguema mbasogo eshte diktatori i tmerrshem i guinese ekuatoriale... guinea ekuatoriale eshte nder vendet me te varfera ne bote. kriminaliteti eshte ne kulm.
e di si ehte bere diktator ky??? fale mbeshtetjes se COCA COLA-s dhe MARLBORO-s
jam i bindur qe nuk e ke degjuar asnjehere. nuk eshte faji yt.

----------


## the admiral

> Mekatin me te madh e bejne ato prinder qe pjellin kur nuk kane mundesine ti rrisin femijet.


hahaha!!! po ku t'i marrin kontraceptivet ata? si te mbfrohen? apo te behen prifterinj e murgesha?
pastaj shkon edhe papa dhe i thote: mos perdorni prezervative. zheni fare.
sikur te mos kete fare aids ne afrike.

----------


## s0ni

Teper e thjeshte te behen prifterinj e murgesha. Mos bejne seks si kafshe edhe pastaj ti lejne femijet te jetojne si kafshe.

----------


## the admiral

> . Mos bejne seks si kafshe edhe pastaj ti lejne femijet te jetojne si kafshe.


ke quan ti te besh seks si kafshe??? nuk po te kuptoj.
pse ata bekan seks si kafshe e ne si njerez???
ç'duhen te bejne sipas teje, kur nuk kane si te mbrohen???

e di ti se ka qindra fshatra ku nuk ka as edhe nje lloj ilaqi?
nuk kemi se si t'i dergojme ne keto vende - qahet shoqeria nderkombatare.
nderkohe coca cola mberrine kudo. nje menyre gjindet, ndersa per ilaqe nder to edhe kontraceptive nuk u gjindka menyra.

----------


## maryp

> po ndryshimin nuk e bejne organizatat humanitare jo.
> ndryshimin e bejne parate e nisura nga qeverite e vendeve te pasura.
> çfare ndihme i dergojne ketyre vendeve amerika dhe europa???
> asgje te konsiderueshme. vetem i rrjepin çdo dite e me shume.
> blejne pasurite e nentokshme te afrikes dhe paguajne me arme te cilat ja japin rebeleve te ndryshem.
> keto gjera nuk dihen.
> 
> nuk dihen rolet e multinazionaleve neper tere afriken...
> teodoro obiang nguema mbasogo eshte diktatori i tmerrshem i guinese ekuatoriale... guinea ekuatoriale eshte nder vendet me te varfera ne bote. kriminaliteti eshte ne kulm.
> ...


padyshim qe varferia dhe injoranca e ketyre popujve u intereson qeverive europiane dhe multinazinaleve por ajo qe doja te thoja une qe nuk jane te vetmit qe perfitojne nga varferia e tyre.. shoqat gjoja bamirese te fshehur pas kesaj pseudobamiresi po behen me keq se qeverite dhe multinazionalet e lart permenduara..
une kam nje parim: nuk u jap kurre lek apo ndihme ketyre shoqatave, nese dua te ndihmoj e bej personalisht, te pakten e di qe ato 5 leke qe une kam mundesi te jap, do te jene me te vertete ndihme per dike

----------


## maryp

> Teper e thjeshte te behen prifterinj e murgesha. Mos bejne seks si kafshe edhe pastaj ti lejne femijet te jetojne si kafshe.


o Soni eshte e lehte te gjykohet keshtu nga larg... keto jane popuj qe ne shekuj kane jetuar ne varferi, mizerje dhe injorance dhe vazhdojne te jetojne ne nje situate te tille dhe jo sepse duan ata por sepse vetem ate menyre jetese njohin dhe sepse ''ne te perparuarit, europiane'' shfrytezojme ne maksimum mizerien dhe injorancen e tyre..

----------


## s0ni

> e di ti se ka qindra fshatra ku nuk ka as edhe nje lloj ilaqi?
> nuk kemi se si t'i dergojme ne keto vende - qahet shoqeria nderkombatare.
> nderkohe coca cola mberrine kudo. nje menyre gjindet, ndersa per ilaqe nder to edhe kontraceptive nuk u gjindka menyra.




Ore te jesh i sigurte qe edhe me kontraceptiva pajisen por nuk e perdorin. 
Sfida kundra Sides ne ate pjese te botes ishte kontraceptiva por meshkujt s'duan ta perdorin edhe femrat i nenshtrohen.

----------


## s0ni

> o Soni eshte e lehte te gjykohet keshtu nga larg... keto jane popuj qe ne shekuj kane jetuar ne varferi, mizerje dhe injorance dhe vazhdojne te jetojne ne nje situate te tille dhe jo sepse duan ata por sepse vetem ate menyre jetese njohin dhe sepse ''ne te perparuarit, europiane'' shfrytezojme ne maksimum mizerien dhe injorancen e tyre..


Dakort qe eshte e lehte ti gjykoj, por s'mundem ti shoh ndryshe kur me vendosin foto te atij lloji. Te djeg shpirti per keto femije, por se di nese te njejten ndenje kane prinderit e tyre...edhe keshtu do i zbrazem prinderve.

----------


## uvejsa

> çfare ndihme i dergojne ketyre vendeve amerika dhe europa???


A e di cfare u dergojne keta? Ate mjerimin qe sheh ne video.

Kam pare para disa muajsh nje video se si te krishteret ishin shkuar ne Niger (jo Nigeri) dhe ua kishin uzurpuar puset dhe ne ate hall u dashke edhe ujin e vet me ble me para!! 
Ata te gjithe me shtepi prej balte, aty pran ua kishin bere nje kishe madheshtore, qe shkonin 5 apo 6 qe ishin konvertuar nga zori i fukarallekut.
Dhe per ta siguruar shuarjen etjes (ujin, nga puset e veta), ata i shisnin femijet e tyre. Tanime ishin mesuar me kete fakt dhe u dukej shume normale.

Ja pra kete "ndihme" ua dergojne amerikanet dhe europianet.

Ta gezojme Rendin e Ri Boteror!

----------


## the admiral

> Ore te jesh i sigurte qe edhe me kontraceptiva pajisen por nuk e perdorin. 
> Sfida kundra Sides ne ate pjese te botes ishte kontraceptiva por meshkujt s'duan ta perdorin edhe femrat i nenshtrohen.


e ke gabim. ti po flet vetem nga mendja jote. kush t'i ka thene keto perralla?
pastaj ka kontraceptive edhe per femrat, jo vetem per mshkujt.
jam shume shume i informuar. nje shoqje e imja sapo eshte kthyer nga kenia pas gati nje viti. pastaj sa te gjeje kohen do shkoj edhe une.

ka fshatera qe as nuk i kane pare ndonjehere. nuk dine as se ekzistojne kontraceptivet.
pasaj, populli eshte i keqinformuar...
kisha katolike ka qene gjithmone dhe eshte edhe sot kundra perdorimit te kontraceptiveve (jo ne afrike por ne mbare boten)
ajo eshte mjaft e pranishme atje...
prifterinjte dhe murgeshat i fusin ne koke te rinjve gjithefare marrezirash per prezervativet dhe ata frikesohen.
ma kane konfirmuar disa here kete.

----------


## s0ni

Oprah Winfrey e tregoi kete perralle
Beri emision kushtuar kontraceptive, nga goja e vete femrave & meshkujve qe jetonin atje se mbaj mend ne cilen pjese te Afrikes, por qe i kishin edhe nuk i perdornin nga mentaliteti i tyre. Biles politika shteterore kishte vene tabela te medhaja per ti bere reklam kontraceptivave, por pa sukses. Disa femra donin, meshkujt jo, eeee perfundimisht femrat i nenshtroheshin deshirave te meshkujve per te cilet eshte edhe dicka normale ti tradhetonin grate e tyre.

----------


## the admiral

> padyshim qe varferia dhe injoranca e ketyre popujve u intereson qeverive europiane dhe multinazinaleve por ajo qe doja te thoja une qe nuk jane te vetmit qe perfitojne nga varferia e tyre.. shoqat gjoja bamirese te fshehur pas kesaj pseudobamiresi po behen me keq se qeverite dhe multinazionalet e lart permenduara..
> une kam nje parim: nuk u jap kurre lek apo ndihme ketyre shoqatave, nese dua te ndihmoj e bej personalisht, te pakten e di qe ato 5 leke qe une kam mundesi te jap, do te jene me te vertete ndihme per dike


dakord jam me te gjithe ate qe ke shkruar.
shume organizata jane pasuruar mbi kete varferi dhe nuk jane te besueshme.
te ndihmosh personalisht do ishte idealja, por nuk eshte e thjeshte.
te marresh avjonin dhe te nisesh atje nuk mund ta beje çdokush.

----------


## maryp

> Oprah Winfrey e tregoi kete perralle
> Beri emision kushtuar kontraceptive, nga goja e vete femrave & meshkujve qe jetonin atje se mbaj mend ne cilen pjese te Afrikes, por qe i kishin edhe nuk i perdornin nga mentaliteti i tyre. Biles politika shteterore kishte vene tabela te medhaja per ti bere reklam kontraceptivave, por pa sukses. Disa femra donin, meshkujt jo, eeee perfundimisht femrat i nenshtroheshin deshirave te meshkujve per te cilet eshte edhe dicka normale ti tradhetonin grate e tyre.


soni, misioni i gazetareve dikur ishte nje mision per tu admiruar,  tani eshte per tu urryer. nuk jane kater pese intervista te bera ne rruge qe bejne realitetin e nje vendi.. une jam dakort me ty , keta popuj duhet te ndergjegjesohen po si mund ta bejne nje gje te tille kur ne u krijome kushte te tilla qe te mos ndergjegjesohen kurre..ta shkruajta dhe me lart, per fat te keq behet fjale per popuj ku mbizoteron injoranca dhe sa me shume injorance te kete aq me e veshtire eshte  qe ato pak mjeke apo vullnetare ,qe vene atje per te ndihmuar popullin, te mund ti ndergjegjesojne mbi rendesine e pastertise vetiake apo perdorimin e prezervativit..
mbi keta popuj mbizoteron balta shekullore e injorances e cila vazhdon te shfrytezohet cdo dite e me shume nga popujt '' e perparuar''

----------

